# 10/22 mag adapter



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

In Canada no pistol can have a larger than 10 round mag. Because Ruger sold a few charger pistols in Canada all mags for the rifle that hold over 10 rounds were banned. Now rhe factory mag is the best no doubt but it was fun to have 25-30rd magazines too. Well this adapter allows Remington 597 mags to work in the Ruger legally here but as a plus they are supposed to be more reliable than the after markets. Anyone try them?
https://spectreballistics.com/1022/51-ruger-1022-magazine-adapter.html


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've read some discussion of them but being a citizen of a country to the south I cannot speak first hand.
The design is simple enough I don't see why it would not work. 




I don't understand the logic... but it would seem only a matter of time though before the "loophole" for this item is closed.
Sort of like banning shoulder length hair when working in a restaurant but allowing extensions.


----------

